# Wer oder was frisst Spitzschlammschnecken ?



## nuggeterbse (19. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben ,
ich bräuchte bitte mal wieder Hilfe.
Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr einen Teich gebuddelt.Habe auch __ Schnecken eingesetzt : Spitzschlamm ,-
Posthorn und Sumpfdeckelschnecken.
Im Frühjahr diesen Jahres waren es MASSEN von Spitzschlammschnecken .Habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht,
wieviele es noch werden wollen ( bei der Vermehrungsrate )
Jetzt entdecke ich gar keine mehr........doch : leere Gehäuse in Massen.
Den Posthörnern und Sumpfdeckeln geht es gut - haben sich auch vermehrt - nicht so explosionsartig wie die 
Spitzies ; aber sie haben .
Jetzt die Frage (wie oben schon beschrieben ).
Wer frisst die ? Und die anderen nicht ?
Habe KEINE Fische im Teich . Libellenlarven jede Menge, __ Rückenschwimmer , einen (sehe immer nur einen )
__ Gelbrandkäfer und bis vor kurzem ein Molchpaar ( ich habe allerdings keinen Nachwuchs entdeckt ).
Tja , wer frisst Schnecken und Minimolche (sofern denn welche da waren -__ Molche meine ich )?
Habe gegoogelt - aber nix gefunden bezüglich der Schnecken.

Viele Dank schon mal - ich bin gespannt....

Liebe Grüße und einen sonnigen Herbst
Michi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

Hi Michi,

größere/große Spitzschlammschnecken scheinen schlecht auf dauerhaft zu warmes Wasser zu reagieren. das dürften Hitzeausfälle sein (von den 20 adulten die ich mir vor 2 Wochen aus dem Amphibientümpel in das 26 Grad warme Aquarium geholt hab sind nur noch 4 munter, der Rest sind leere Gehäuse)

Molchlarven/Jungmolche werden von Libellenlarven erbeutet

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Frank
Danke ,das leuchtet ein. Aber den anderen __ Schnecken tut die Wärme nichts? Denen geht es gut --(habe von denen noch kein leeres Gehäuse gesehen ).
Zu den Molchen : Libellenlarven echt viele . Die sind Schuld ? Hatte eher den wirklich grossen __ Käfer in Verdacht     nun gut,dann darf er bleiben.
Ich warte aufs nächste Jahr ,evtl. habe ich dann ein paar __ Molche mehr......
(aber auch mehr Libellenlarven --so wie sie momentan __ fliegen----egal ---sie sind einfach schön und ich freu mich 

DANKE und Hut ab :weil Du IMMER eine Antwort hast. ( Ich lese mich hier ((in diesem komischen Teichforum ))  dumm und dusselig und meistens bist Du es ,der als erster antwortet.


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Sep. 2018)

Hei..nee, Wärme macht denen nix..ich hab die im Gewächshaus im Wasserflohkübel drin und 30° ist da keine Seltenheit.
Wer bei mir an die __ Schnecken im Teich geht, sind Vögel und/oder Nagetiere...
Die werfen sie teilweise auch raus auf den Rasen und picken dran rum...
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2018)

Jup bei uns im Gewächshaus steht auch eine Regentonne welche mal mit Teichwasser gefüllt wird um von dort weiter zu verteilen. In der leben schon seid Ewigkeiten Spitzschlammschnecken. Obwohl schon gar kein Algenschlamm mehr vorhanden ist. Nur größer als 4-5mm werden die irgend wie nicht .
Evtl zu wenig Nährstoffe und oder Kalk


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo 
Das konnte ich noch nicht beobachten. Unsere Vögel hier im Garten sind sehr auf der Hut, wir haben 2 Katzen und einen Hund. Deshalb trinken die immer nur recht kurz. 

Also warmes Wasser kann ich auch dann wohl ausschließen wenn die __ Schnecken 30 Grad aushalten. 
Bin gespannt, ob sich noch jemand meldet. 
Danke


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Sep. 2018)

Aber bei zuwenig Nährstoffen oder Kalk müsste es den anderen __ Schnecken ja auch schlecht gehen. Die sind aber putzmunter


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2018)

Jetzt bin ich auch ein wenig verunsichert, bei mir sind sehr viele __ Schnecken, aber auch viele leere Gehäuse. ( Alle Arten )
Mein Wasser war eigentlich nie über 25 °. Wenn es wärmer werden wollte, kam einfach immer Frischwasser dazu . 
Kann es denn auch sein, daß manche Schnecken kein eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser mögen ??
Da mein Teich ja mittlerweile naturbelassen ist, und bleibt, wimmelt es nur so an Kleingetier, __ Frösche haufenweise,
ebenso __ Libellen, __ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Wasserläufer. Den einzigen Schwund sehe ich nur bei den Schnecken.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jup bei uns im Gewächshaus steht auch eine Regentonne welche mal mit Teichwasser gefüllt wird um von dort weiter zu verteilen. In der leben schon seid Ewigkeiten Spitzschlammschnecken. Nur größer als 4-5mm werden die irgend wie nicht .
> Evtl zu wenig Nährstoffe und oder Kalk



Hi Rene,

das werden dann wohl andere __ Schnecken sein. __ Schlammschnecken sind ja recht artenreich und die meißten Arten sind recht klein (Spitzschlammschnecken sind mir ihren 6cm Länge die größten Schlammschnecken)

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Sep. 2018)

Hei, in der Flachwasserzone ist auch immer reges Leben...da versammeln sich Radix, Spitzschlammschnecken, Stagniola fuscus/ corvus, Posthörner, Tellerschnecken und Sumpfdeckelschnecken zum Mittagessen...da ist es deutlich wärmer als 30°
Sie könnten auch wo hingehen, wo es kühler ist...freie Wahl, aber da wächst halt besonders lecker Aufwuchs
Im Wasserfloheimer bleiben sie auch ein klein wenig kleiner, sind aber sehr hübsch gewachsen 
Füll ich immer mit dem Gartenschlauch auf...Kh8/Gh14/Ph8, das scheint zu passen...
Um die Wasserflöhe zu unterstützen kommt Trockenhefe und getrocknete Brennesseln rein...passt 
Sogar den Winter überstehen sie in den Eimern..mit vielleicht 3cm Wasser, der Rest Eis..normal friert nur die Oberfläche durch, aber letztes Jahr war es doch etwas kälter als sonst...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Sep. 2018)

Krebse fressen __ Schnecken


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Krebse fressen __ Schnecken


Hab keine Krebse


----------



## hessi (23. Sep. 2018)

Bei mir liegen am Ufer viele lehre Posthornschnecken Häuser und das Gras ist runter getreten ,ich will mal die Wildkamera aufstellen um zu kucken wer die __ Schnecken frist.


----------



## lollo (24. Sep. 2018)

Moin,

dann schau mal HIER


----------

